# TCWIN45 problem



## hoshang_varshney (Oct 23, 2008)

This is what i get on startup of my laptop with Windows Vista Home Premium OS -> 
"Could not load or run 'C:\TCWIN45\PIPELINE\remind.exe' specified in the registry. Make sure the file exists on your computer or remove the reference to it in the registery." 

I have deleted the folder TCWIN45...and i also tried to search the reference through regedit...but didnt get anything...
Please help!!!


----------



## paroh (Oct 23, 2008)

Go to run msconfig  startup and see there


----------



## hoshang_varshney (Oct 24, 2008)

paroh ...pls cud u be more specific and i think it has something to do with registry.....so wats the point of going to msconfig???


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 25, 2008)

Start->Run "msconfig" Startup tab. Find and untick your entry.

msconfig is used for modifying system configuration files like boot.ini, autoexec.bat, and the registry startup items.


----------

